# The Last Flight: Lockheed PV-2 Harpoon



## oldcrowcv63 (Sep 12, 2017)

See attached narrative. Long story and a real tear jerker... at least for me. Thought it apronpriate to post the video to go with the story although I don't believe they are necessarily connected:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T99-idDmnfA_


----------



## daveT (Sep 13, 2017)

Great story, thanks for posting.
There is another PV-2 Harpoon near me at the Nut Tree Airport, Vacaville California. 
I've researched its interesting history. There are a few survivors around, but not many


----------



## rank amateur (Sep 13, 2017)

Great piece of storytelling.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 13, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 13, 2017)

Got me all misty-eyed.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2017)

Good one!


----------

